# SWAG Portaband Table?



## Alan H. (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone have one of these for your Portaband? 

I thought of building one but for the cost looks like it would be a big time saver to just buy one direct from SWAG with the foot switch and be done with it.   I'd need their Version 3 for the Dewalt I have.





EDIT: meant to say I'd searched here and didn't find an informative dedicated thread so thought I'd start one.


----------



## PHPaul (Jan 19, 2018)

I built mine out of what I had laying around, so it was cheaper.  Only had to buy the foot switch.

I will say it's been handier than a pocket on a shirt, especially with small or oddly-shaped pieces.  I use it way more than I thought I would and I think I've had it out of the stand/table once since I built it.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi Alan,

Yes, I have one, and the Milwaukee saw to go with it.   It works, but is not the most refined thing in my shop.    You'll have to tweak things a bit to get the saw to fit properly, and forgetabout the miter guide slots, there is no effective way that I've found to track the saw to the slots.   But for what it costs, it's very functional and very handy.   Don't be expecting to slice through 1/2" SS plate with it tho.   The guy who runs Swag is terrific too.    Hope this helps.


----------



## ConValSam (Jan 19, 2018)

I, like most I suspect, would love a Roll-In or DoAll or, heck, even a garden variety 14" metal band saw, but do not have the space.

I bought the SWAG because it solved this issue.  My Grizzly portaband has never been removed since I installed it two years ago.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 20, 2018)

I'd buy it if I hadn't already made one myself, it was easy to build and satisfying to see it in action  but if you don't have a welder , buy it ,but I've heard negative feedbacks on the use of miter gauge/miter slot with it( I.E. post #3), the simplest version is what I would go for.


----------



## T. J. (Jan 20, 2018)

I've got the basic table on my Milwaukee saw. I haven't gotten around to making legs for it yet, so I just clamp the turned down edge in my bench vise. I had to shim the table to get it square with the blade. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Flat fender (Jan 23, 2018)

I have one as well, one of the most handy things I own!.... As others said the Swag part is fine and forget the mitre slot, the Milwaukee saw is the weak link, LOL.


----------



## Sackett (Jan 24, 2018)

Got mine in the mail monday. Hasnt made it to the shop yet,,did unpack it n look over good. seems well made and stout enough for real work. Was well packed, the usps gorrillas didnt destroy the package


----------



## 19E60 (Jan 25, 2018)

I've had the V3 for a couple months now. Got the plain version and painted it myself. Foot switch; I bought the momentary switch from HF, works fine and less expensive, $11.20 with 20% off coupon. Set it up on a portable tool stand from HF as well. No saw install issues, bolted right up. It is extremely handy, doesn't take up much space which was my primary concern.


----------



## Alan H. (Jan 25, 2018)

Kurt, which tool stand did you use?


----------



## 19E60 (Jan 25, 2018)

This one Alan, $30, and if you have the common 20% off coupon then $24, it's plenty good for the purpose. Ready made shelves are handy as well.

https://www.harborfreight.com/adjustable-height-heavy-duty-workstation-46725.html


----------



## j ferguson (Feb 21, 2018)

My SWAG V3 arrived last night and is now assembled with the HF Bauer 63444 saw. Total cost was $129 shipping included for the SWAG - unpainted, and $100 for the saw.  The saw is a lot better than I expected, runs quietly and blade tracks well.  I'm going to add an E-Stop switch and speed contoller to the side of the stand and bypass the controller and trigger in the saw itself - I don't have any reason to use it off the stand.

The stand itself is really solid.  The V3 comes with a plate drilled to work with saws other than the HF so there will be a lot of holes in it not used when you use the two which work with the Bauer.  A friend bought the V4 and was able to drill an additional hole to better secure her DeWalt saw.  I would like to do this on mine, but there isn't enough metal on the saw to accept an additional screw where it might do some good.


----------



## j ferguson (Mar 8, 2018)

I decided to make a mitre gauge myself.  The design could be 3d printed as a reality check before milling it from 6061.  The print turned out so stout, I think I'll forget about the aluminum.  I also printed a cover for the upper wheel.

Yet to come is installation of the paddle switch and the speed control.  I'm going to set it up so that the saw's power cord plugs into the box which has the control and the paddle switch and the box in turn has a cord for connection to the wall outlet.  Box will be 3d printed and I'll post photos when it's done.  The saw's power cord will be bundled under the table with a bracket and tie-wraps.


----------



## Flat fender (Mar 10, 2018)

Friday I found a Dewalt D28770 saw at a used tool store for $80 in excellent shape!, comparing the saw to my Milwaukee I find the Dewalt a much better saw for the Swag stand, the guide rollers are much larger and seem to hold the blade better, the saw also has a separate speed control that will come in handy and a built in light. Just a heads up if your looking for a saw for the Swag stand.

FF


----------



## j ferguson (Apr 2, 2018)

I finished the speed control.  box 3d printed and front milled.  The VFC was $3.95 on Ebay, The Paddle Switch was from Grizley (do not believe the cutout dimension on the note that came with it - too big) - assembled with 10-32 nylon socket head cap screws.  I'll share the stl file for the box if anyone else wants to do this, and the dxf for the front - need to make paddle switch cutout smaller. I used their dimensions and then did some serious glue-gun work to make it tight.  Yah, I know, unprofessional.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 2, 2018)

Good job, I've not seen a portable bandsaw with a cover for the upper wheel, and you made it removable so you can change the blade.


----------



## j ferguson (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi Ken,  the upper cover was intended to be a 3d printed frame to which a .125 aluminum cover would be screwed.  I discovered that I wasn't up to speed on cutting aluminum with my 6040 router (am now) so I just printed the cover plate.  Now that I've learned how to cut aluminum, the 3dp print will become aluminum.  As an aside, this saw cust very well and is relatively quiet.  I was going to change the connections within the saw so I cojuld bypass its VFC but it turned out not to be necessary.  By unscrewing the saw from the SWAG table and replacing its platten, I can restore the saw to its original configuration, although i doubt that I ever would.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Apr 3, 2018)

I didn’t want a table mounted saw taking up space in my shop. So I made this bracket. Saw lifts right off and it is securely mounted to a Lolli Column. It’s always there and ready to use.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice , the way it looks for me this set up will be my vertical set up also. But to save a few pennies ill build my own , I've owned an old Milwaukee for years and hardly use it . With plasma and cut off wheels in my MAKITA grinder it just was a pain to use handheld. My chop saw gets used on welding fabs so no big deal with hard spots . I've watched for there attachment to use it horizontal for cut off saw , but the price is just crazy .


----------

